# Venison Pepperoni snack sticks



## cooknhogz (Nov 22, 2012)

Just throwing it out there, if your looking for something new to make with your ground venison I have made ConYeagers Pepperoni Snack sticks and they are very good. I add hot pepper or Cheddar high temp cheese and I cant make enough of it. http://www.conyeagerspice.com/pepperoni-snack-stick-kit/


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2012)

Hogz, morning.....  Good suggestion.....  thanks.....   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep ConYeager has some good kits!


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 22, 2012)

All there stuff is great in my opinion. I've bought from a good amount of company's over the years and I would put ConYeager in the top 3. There summer sausage very good to. I use 8 lbs venison and 2 lbs pork butt for all the kits. Free shipping over $35


----------

